# U.S. Bans Thai Airways Over Safety Issues



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The United States has issued a safety ban of Thai Airways. 
The FAA downgraded Thailand's aviation safety rating to Category 2 because the country did not...

Read More Here
{source: CNN}


----------

